# Cult of Cherry for WOC



## greatscott2000 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I just left a CoC event and I have to say, if you are looking for a perfect neutral lip that looks great on deep pigmented lips- Cherry Cerise from Cult of Cherry is great. I have a crummy pic in the swatch area, but this one is at the top of my list.

The Mattene's are gorgeous too. Especially if you would like to rock the deep vampy look and the range is great. Burgundy, Chocolate, Cherry and Eggplant.

What fall look are you looking forward to?


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm thinking cherry for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish I can rock the others, but my skin is too yellow-orangey.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't wait for the dark lips, it's something new.. and I'm hoping it's something I can rock in a few shades.  I've always been more of an eye drama/neutral lip type - so we'll see.


----------



## yoyie (Aug 13, 2008)

i LOVE red lipstick....so basically every red tone color that's going to be released!


----------



## MsEileen10 (Aug 13, 2008)

went to a preview today! got all the quads (3), 4 lipsticks, 2 mattenes, 3 pigments from over rich, both blushes, and all 5 lipglass! love these colors!! lot of browns, bronze, cherry colors!! so gorgeous!! LOL i even got a free Cult of Cherry apron!


----------



## NaturalT (Aug 13, 2008)

I plan on purchasing one Lipglass and one mattene... im not sure which one yet! I think I would make a choice when I swatch them next week when they come out...


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 13, 2008)

I've already decided on three of the lippies, three of the glasses and the spiced chocolate quad.  I know the trend is dark lips for fall, but I am not all that comfortable with it yet, so I'll stick to the lighter lippies in the collection which are still beautiful.  I can't wait!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 13, 2008)

the dark l/s look gorgeous but I doubt I'd be wearing them very often.
i think I'll be getting a quad, too.


----------



## mizzbeba (Aug 13, 2008)

Thought I wasn't going to like anything but fell in love with several things.  I picked up the Spiced Chocolate quad, O l/s,Kirsch mattene, Cult of Cherry l/g, Rich & Ripe l/g, Liqueur l/g.  The colors of the collection are elegant imo.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 13, 2008)

The quads seems dupable but pretty, but I really want to get a look at Plum du Bois.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 13, 2008)

I think so too and you can rock them in so many ways...  going to work or going to the club.  I think the previous collections have been a little too young skewing for me, but CoC is right up my alley.


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm avoiding the quads because I know I can dupe them. It's all about the lips for me. So I will flip my usual script of OMG eyes and nude glossy lips and go for OH NO SHE DIDN'T (in the voice of George Lopez! lol) lips and innocently sexy bedroom eyes. I LOVE COC!!!

*edit* I now want the quads Tempting and Spiced Chocolate *sigh*


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 14, 2008)

Since I dont have the any of the colors that are in the quads. I am def getting all the quads and maybe one or 2 lippies. I dont know about the getting a blush or not.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_The quads seems dupable but pretty, but I really want to get a look at Plum du Bois._

 

thats the one thing i want.


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 14, 2008)

Do any of you know if Plum De Bois is similar to FAB from barbie loves MAC?


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 14, 2008)

I was thumbing through the new issue of Essence with the Obamas on the cover and they had quite a few mentions of the CoC line in there, including Creme Cerise, Plum de Bois, and Kirsh from the mattne collection.


----------



## lovely333 (Aug 14, 2008)

MsEileen10 what did you get?


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_I was thumbing through the new issue of Essence with the Obamas on the cover and they had quite a few mentions of the CoC line in there, including Creme Cerise, Plum de Bois, and Kirsh from the mattne collection._

 
i saw these pictures too, the model looks great with dark lips.  the pic of rhianna have the same dark trend.  i want to try some dark lips but i am already a nw50- and i don't want to look crzy.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't wait until COC is released online/at my local MAC store..... I am really loving Bing, Cult of Cherry, and the Spiced Chocolate quad those are on the top of my list but I'm sure once I see everything I will get much much more....


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 14, 2008)

i'm looking forward to it in my local store too! the downtown dc location is supposed to have a nice event.. with a pastry chef! yay!


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok ladies I know alot of you bought some stuff, so lets see those swatches!!
*runs out to buy the new Essence*


----------



## NaturalT (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_i'm looking forward to it in my local store too! the downtown dc location is supposed to have a nice event.. with a pastry chef! yay!_

 
I wish I was there! I love the MAC store in Georgetown... I will go there when I get back for school.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 15, 2008)

So when do ya'll plan on busting out in your CoC colors?  Immediately?  In the fall?


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm wearing my Bing now.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Aug 15, 2008)

This collection is VERY WOC friendly, IMO.  I think we should do a lil splurging on this collection, LOL.

But seriously, if you dont get the quads (although I think the Spiced Chocolate and Tempting is the bomb), look into the lip products.  I think those will sell more. 

I also have a FOTD if you wanna get a glimpse of the Tempting quad.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_Do any of you know if Plum De Bois is similar to FAB from barbie loves MAC?_

 
Oh no!  Fab is a plum, like Flirt & Tease but a little warmer.  Plum De Bois looks (to me) like the blush version on Patina.  Granted I haven't seen it in person, but in pictures it does not resemble Fab at all.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Oh no!  Fab is a plum, like Flirt & Tease but a little warmer.  Plum De Bois looks (to me) like the blush version on Patina.  Granted I haven't seen it in person, but in pictures it does not resemble Fab at all.  Just my opinion._

 
From the CoC thread: 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktdetails* 

 
_GoldenGirl --- Plum Du Bois is more of a bronzed warm plum/pink with shimmer - where as Sweet As Coco is more of a browned red burgundy with red shimmer...   they are not dupes but they are vaguely similar... I'm super fair - so any variation in color between 2 products is very noticeable on me.  Both are gorgeous... but I think Plum Du Bois would complement the dark hued lippies from the Cult of Cherry collection better than Sweet As Cocoa -  it's a red vs. purple thing... but I repeat...BOTH ARE GORGEOUS. HTH.
_


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 16, 2008)

I can't wait for the lip things!


----------



## mizzbeba (Aug 16, 2008)

lilMAClady>> i hate my camera.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'll try to put some swatches soon though just for you.


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 16, 2008)

^^^ Aww thanks love! I took some of myelf wearing Kirsch but I'll have to wait til day light. They didn't come out so hot!


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 17, 2008)

Pics of me in Kirsch in swatch thread!


----------



## mittens (Aug 17, 2008)

I saw them, you look great! I really want that mattene!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Aug 18, 2008)

I posted swatches!!!  Check em out!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 18, 2008)

I wonder if Plum De Bois is anything like X Rocks from NSF ON THE SKIN?


----------



## lanky511 (Aug 18, 2008)

Has anyone tried a heavy application of Kirsch? I think it looks gorgeous in the September Essence mag, and I want to re-create that look! It almost looks like it could be Bing instead, and it seems that Kirsch is lighter. Any insight?


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lanky511* 

 
_Has anyone tried a heavy application of Kirsch? I think it looks gorgeous in the September Essence mag, and I want to re-create that look! It almost looks like it could be Bing instead, and it seems that Kirsch is lighter. Any insight?_

 
I have that issue and I want to recreate that same look!  I love it!  That picture really inspired me to get Kirsch.


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 18, 2008)

If you apply it heavier, it will come out that way. It gets darker the more you put it on. I also have that mag and the model is stunning as is all the makeup. So yes Kirsch ranges from stain to OMG!


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 18, 2008)

I just got my Essence today and hurried to that page.  What a gorgeous and striking picture!  I could have sworn that lippie was Bing, also, even though the mag identifies it as Kirsch.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

It does look like Bing, doesn't it?  I guess there is a certain way to apply that makes it look like that.  The whole look is FIYAH!!!  3 days to go!


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_I've already decided on three of the lippies, three of the glasses and the spiced chocolate quad.  *I know the trend is dark lips for fall, but I am not all that comfortable with it yet, so I'll stick to the lighter lippies in the collection which are still beautiful.*  I can't wait!_

 
yep, I'm just not that confident I guess,but I'm definitely getting the spiced chocolate quad.


----------



## lanky511 (Aug 19, 2008)

So, I just placed my order online. I ended up purchasing:
Tempting Quad
Spiced Chocolate Quad
Kirsch Mattene.
I was torn b/t Kirsch and Bing. I may get Bing later, but in the end, I don't think I will rock extremely dark lips on a regular basis.LOL! The video on the site is so cute and creative. I love MAC!!!


----------



## lovely333 (Aug 19, 2008)

I want krisch and spiced choclate. But I need to wait until next week hope I won't regret it. Oh and if any of you ladies get your tempting quad I would love to see what looks you come up with!!!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 19, 2008)

I just ordered the spiced chocolate quad and the plum de bois blush from Maccosmetics.com....

 I have a MAC appt set for Thursday.... I'll get all the lippies there

I hope to see plenty of tutorials from you ladies for this COC collection!


 
and Yep.. I'M A NEWBIE


----------



## mizzbeba (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lanky511* 

 
_I was torn b/t Kirsch and Bing. I may get Bing later, but in the end, I don't think I will rock extremely dark lips on a regular basis._

 
I had the same problem! I ended up with Kirsch too.  I'm wondering what this will look like with a dazzleglass on top. hmmm.

Ladyvirtuous- I have also joined the cult


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 21, 2008)

Hooray for Kirsch!  I got that one today along with Jampacked and Liqueur.  Figure I'll go back tomorrow and B2M for So Scarlet.  It seriously sucks only being able to B2M for lipstick, but at least I've got that.


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok loves, I just posted pics of my COC makeover in the watch thread The SPiced Chocolate Quad is to die for. By far my fave. Shadowy Lady was more of an interest than tempting....I only got the one tho and tons of lip colors! Check out this collection if you can! DOn't forget about Overrich either. I got heritage rouge and love it!


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 22, 2008)

So I am def getting all 3 quads, jampacked lipglass, and bing!!!!


----------



## NaturalT (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Ok loves, I just posted pics of my COC makeover in the watch thread The SPiced Chocolate Quad is to die for. By far my fave. Shadowy Lady was more of an interest than tempting....I only got the one tho and tons of lip colors! Check out this collection if you can! DOn't forget about Overrich either. I got heritage rouge and love it!_

 
Thank you so much! I think that im really feeling the Kirsh mattene. With a nice gloss on top it really pops even more. Plus I love how mattenes leave a nice stain on the lips. Im really caught between this and Desire Lipglass wish is another deep color but I could B2M and get the Kirsh. Aaah the dilemma! I will get the spiced chocolate one day because I dont have any of the colors


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 22, 2008)

You will LOVE that quad (don't wait too long!) its so rich and gorgeous. PERFECT for every one, especially WOC!!! And yes Kirsh is my absolute FAV mattene! It's so amazing with Jampacked! (or Liquer!)


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Love the pics!!!  Your eyes are fab!  Heritage Rouge is gorgeous!  I think I'll play around a bit with my new spiced chocolate quad before I jump into pigments.  The colors go on so differently than how they look in the palette.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmm any recs on a reddish gloss or mattene for NC50? I'm afraid of red!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm an NC50 and love red lips on our skin tone.  When I first checked out this collection I wasn't sure I'd be able to pull it off, but as someone in another thread said, dark lips on WOC was all the rage back in the early/mid 90's and we looked fabulous with a dark glossy eggplant lip color.  Remember Nia Long?  Total?  I remember Nia was the QUEEN of darker lips and she looked FAB.  I even went to MAC way back then and got a similar lippie I eventually used for a B2M.  After checking out some online blogs and the pics in the swatch thread I figured hey!  If they can do it, so can I!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I say all that to say that I think you can do it too.  Try Rapturous, the red mattene from this new collection.  I didn't try that one on, but I did try on So Scarlet in the store and it looked FAB on me.  Check out the swatch thread for more pics of what the color is like on WOC.  I ended up not getting So Scarlet in the store, but when I got home and thought about how fab it would look in the fall/winter, I ended up ordering it online.


----------



## lsperry (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_This collection is VERY WOC friendly, IMO.  I think we should do a lil splurging on this collection, LOL.

But seriously, if you dont get the quads (although I think the Spiced Chocolate and Tempting is the bomb), look into the lip products.  I think those will sell more. 

I also have a FOTD if you wanna get a glimpse of the Tempting quad._

 
I love your swatches of all the lip products and saw your FOTD – Love the color placement on your eyes and YES, I have joined the Cult of Cherry! I did do some splurging having spent more than $300 on Cult of Cherry and Overrich…From Cult of Cherry, I got….
 Quote:

  Spiced Chocolate and Tempting Quads and Plum du Bois blush.
Lipsticks: $14.00USD 
•Russian Red (already have) - Intense bluish-red (Matte) (Repromote) 
•So Scarlet – (B2M) Grape burgundy (Amplified Creme) (LE) 
Lipglass: $14.00USD 
•Rich & Ripe - Mid-tone pinkish red with multi-dimensional pearlized pigments (Frost) (LE) 
•Cult of Cherry - Red with red pearlized pigments (Frost) (LE) 
•Jampacked - Sheer grape with multi-dimensional pearlized pigments (Frost) (LE) 
Mattenes: $14.50USD 
•Rapturous - Deep berry red (LE) (Repromote from Mattene)  
 
After wearing Cult of Cherry lipglass for a day, I ordered 2 more from mac.com.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Ok loves, I just posted pics of my COC makeover in the watch thread The SPiced Chocolate Quad is to die for. By far my fave. Shadowy Lady was more of an interest than tempting....I only got the one tho and tons of lip colors! Check out this collection if you can! DOn't forget about Overrich either. I got heritage rouge and love it!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Pics from my makeover at Cult of Cherry! 
Spiced Chocolate Quad with Heritage Rouge in Crease. 
Nightmoth, Kirsch, Cult of Cherry on Lips_

 
This is very, very gorgeous on you. I love your makeover. I did a similar look yesterday but used Smoke Signals pigment in the crease. I’ve got to try it next w/Heritage Rouge (I LOVE THIS COLOR and most of the Overrich pigments, ‘cept Mauvement).

This Spiced Chocolate quad is a WOC's dream....The colors are so rich on me and although I know there are a million dark brown es, Spiced Chocolate is a color I’ve been looking for to darken my crease and add depth to my looks. It is a very warm and complimentary color for my skin (NW45). I’m going to keep my eye on the “For Sale/Swap” thread to see if anyone is selling this es individually.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Figure I'll go back tomorrow and B2M for So Scarlet.  It seriously sucks only being able to B2M for lipstick, but at least I've got that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Where are you in North Florida? I’m in Northwest Florida and went to the new Dillard’s at Pier Park, Panama City Beach, and that’s what the MUA told me, too, that I could only B2M for lipsticks. I had 24 containers to get a lipstick and 3 lipglasses. I was bummed. So I only got So Scarlet w/B2M.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_So when do ya'll plan on busting out in your CoC colors?  Immediately?  In the fall?_

 
Not until late September or October. This collection is definitely for the Fall ‘cause I’m in Sunny Florida and it looked too dark and odd w/me and everyone else still wearing Summery, pastel colors….LOL. But I am rocking the Cult of Cherry LG now!


----------



## lsperry (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 

 
_Hmm any recs on a reddish gloss or mattene for NC50? I'm afraid of red!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_Try Rapturous, the red mattene from this new collection.  I didn't try that one on, but I did try on So Scarlet in the store and it looked FAB on me.  Check out the swatch thread for more pics of what the color is like on WOC.  I ended up not getting So Scarlet in the store, but when I got home and thought about how fab it would look in the fall/winter, I ended up ordering it online._

 
GoldenGirl, you took the words right out of my mouth. I'm NW45 and I don't know why I didn't get Rapturous when it was released before but Rapturous by itself is simply gorgeous on my lips....it's very moist, too. It is pure sex w/Cult of Cherry lg on top. Rapturous reminds of The Scene lipstick from last year’s Stylistics – I love, love, love this dark berry color on me and I’ve  used ½ of it so I was glad to get rapturous….Rapturous and The Scene are as dark as I’ll go w/lip colors. I B2M for So Scarlet.

PhonyBaloney500, don’t be afraid of red – I have about 20 different red ls/lg and can’t get enough of them! Take the plunge and go for it!


----------



## Scorpdva (Aug 22, 2008)

Just brought cult of cherry l/g and the spiced chocolate quad. I'm scheduled to attend the CoC event on Sept.6 and I think I'll get the So Scarlet l/s and the Tempting e/s. I love deep colors though I haven't worn them in a long time.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 22, 2008)

There's an event?  On September 6th?  In NY?  Where!???  I'm in NY too!


----------



## soleado8 (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_Do any of you know if Plum De Bois is similar to FAB from barbie loves MAC?_

 
I went yesterday and swatched it, and on me it looked TOTALLY like FAB.


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalT* 

 
_Thank you so much! I think that im really feeling the Kirsh mattene. With a nice gloss on top it really pops even more. Plus I love how mattenes leave a nice stain on the lips. Im really caught between this and Desire Lipglass wish is another deep color but I could B2M and get the Kirsh. Aaah the dilemma! I will get the spiced chocolate one day because I dont have any of the colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Get the Kirsch AND Desire.  They are two different looks.  I LOVE Desire... I have been wearing it for some time.  It is a must have.  I absolutely Love Kirsch now too


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 23, 2008)

So I got some stuff today, wow I am never excited about lip colors but this collection is amazing. 

I got Bing, which is very very close to Cyber l/s satin finish (someone has a swatch), but I got Bing only because I hear that the staying power is better for the matte. I tried Kitch but it reminded be of a less shimmery Eclipse from Moonbathe last year, anyone else notice this?

Jampacked, which reminds me of Happening Gal l/g from Barbie. The latter has more sparkle. Rich and Ripe is LOVELY!!! and Cult of Cherry l/g I couldn't not get it.

I also got the swiss Chocolate quad. I didn't even try So Scarle becasue I knew that I would want it. I also tried that Creme Cierse and it was not pigmented enough for me.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 23, 2008)

Just got back from the f/s here and picked up: CoC, Jampacked, Rich & Ripe l/g, So Scarlet l/s. I also B2M'd for Fetish l/s (non-CoC). I got an apron with my purchase as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Definitely looking forward to wearing the hell out of this lip stuff, y'all.

I looked at the Spiced Choc quad, which I went there intending to buy, but it's totally dupable on my skin, so I'm passing for now. May go back for kirsch and rapturous mattenes...


----------



## marielle78 (Aug 23, 2008)

I got the tempting and spiced chocolate quads and kirsh lipstick.  I am thinking about going back for Bing, jampacked and so scarlett.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 23, 2008)

I got: 
- So Scarlet l/s 
- Kirsh m/t 
- Bing m/t 
- Chock-ful m/t 
- Plum du Bois blush 
- Heritage Rouge pigment 
- Copperbeam pigment 
- Vintage Gold pigment
- Antique Green pigment
- Museum Bronze pigment
- Mega-Rich pigment
- Seedy Pearl e/s 
- Woodwinked e/s


----------



## NaturalT (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_Get the Kirsch AND Desire.  They are two different looks.  I LOVE Desire... I have been wearing it for some time.  It is a must have.  I absolutely Love Kirsch now too_

 
Oky so this evening I had an interesting night at a MAC store! The first one I went to was crowded and the COC area was barren so I swatched so scarlet and Kirsch. I LOOOVE the Kirsch and I will be wearing this alot this fall. 

I B2M it at a different mall after a nail polish spilling fiasco at Crabtree Valley Mall where the lady I was standing next to by the lip gloss ( I was trying on revealing lip gloss) bumped into the display for starflash I think and made the nail polish drop and break all over the floor and on my shoes and jeans. Then she was like "oh was that me" and kept on moving. I had to use the mac wipes to clean up the mess from my feet, shoes and jeans(it wasnt too much but I have to go at it with nail polish remover tonight) but was urked me was the fact that she didnt say sorry or alert the MA about the mess which was very rude. I told them and they quickly tried to clean it and help me out. I left soon after because I was annoyed but got happy when I went to Lush lol.... sorry for my vent but I was bothered by the rudeness!


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Where are you in North Florida? I’m in Northwest Florida and went to the new Dillard’s at Pier Park, Panama City Beach, and that’s what the MUA told me, too, that I could only B2M for lipsticks. I had 24 containers to get a lipstick and 3 lipglasses. I was bummed. So I only got So Scarlet w/B2M._

 
I'm in Okaloosa County, so I go to the counter at Belk in Destin Commons.  I visited the PCB Dillard's counter once when they first opened.  Nice counter!  But yeah, 'tis true about B2M at counters and it really sucks.  I've been trying to give MAC the benefit of the doubt and consider why the policy has to be different for counters -- and I haven't been successful yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Not until late September or October. This collection is definitely for the Fall ‘cause I’m in Sunny Florida and it looked too dark and odd w/me and everyone else still wearing Summery, pastel colors….LOL. But I am rocking the Cult of Cherry LG now!_

 
Yeah, I'm with you on this.  I originally decided on September.


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soleado8* 

 
_I went yesterday and swatched it, and on me it looked TOTALLY like FAB._

 
Thank you so much.  I was wondering what is your skintone. If I may ask you? Because i am a NC50 Studio Tech in the fall/winter and NW45/50 Studio Fix in the spring/summer and part of fall.


----------



## lanky511 (Aug 25, 2008)

I LOVE Kirsch, and Bing is on the way! I was wondering if I should get Chock-ful. Has anyone tried it and pulled it off? I'm NC45-50 for reference. Thanks!


----------



## makeba (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lanky511* 

 
_I LOVE Kirsch, and Bing is on the way! I was wondering if I should get Chock-ful. Has anyone tried it and pulled it off? I'm NC45-50 for reference. Thanks!_

 

kirsch is the biz for real. everyone seems to like this color a lot and i dont blame them becuz its beautiful. chock-ful is a nice deep rich chocolate color and i think you can pull it off perfectly. you could always use a lip brush to apply it that way you can build to your color preference and try  Liqueur l/g as a light finish. chock-ful was a little to deep brown for my taste but still a lovely color.


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 25, 2008)

I ended up B2M for Créme Cerise, and a couple other lipsticks, got Bing, Jampacked and Cherry Blossom. I really like Bing with either Jampacked or Venetian Lustreglass on it just depends on what color I want to bring out of the lipstick. I'm still on the fence about Kirsch. Don't know why.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I got: 
- So Scarlet l/s 
- Kirsh m/t 
- Bing m/t 
- Chock-ful m/t 
- Plum du Bois blush 
*- Heritage Rouge pigment 
- Copperbeam pigment 
- Vintage Gold pigment
- Antique Green pigment
- Museum Bronze pigment
- Mega-Rich pigment*
- Seedy Pearl e/s 
- Woodwinked e/s_

 





 I was a pigment fool.  I purchased all of them.  I went in to get the lipstick, sold out, so I pigged my way to that and I reckon I need one quad cos I cannot seem to dupe Sharp


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone else?  What did yall get?  I would love to hear reviews on how you like your products.


----------



## makeba (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Anyone else? What did yall get? I would love to hear reviews on how you like your products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i got all of these goodies
tempting quad
spiced chocolate quad
rich and ripe l/g (oh so pretty)
lightly ripe  (oh soooo beautiful)
kirsch lipstick  (whoa i cant wait to use it)
jampacked l/g
i love these. this collection is soo worth it. the most i have spent on a collection before.


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 25, 2008)

Check out beautybykaty80 she is doing the Tempting Quad and Kirsh lips, looks awesome and supporting the WOC sisters on YouTube.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Check out beautybykaty80 she is doing the Tempting Quad and Kirsh lips, looks awesome and supporting the WOC sisters on YouTube._

 
I typed that name into YT and came up with no results.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Aug 26, 2008)

I got:

Spiced Chocolate Quad
Shadaowy Lady Quad
So Scarlett
Kirsch
Cult of Cherry
Plum du Bois

and I'm going back for:

Jampacked
Bing
Rich and Ripe
maybe a few more Cult of Cherry

I love this collection!!


----------



## damsel (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Anyone else?  What did yall get?  I would love to hear reviews on how you like your products.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i got tempting, shadowy lady and spiced chocolate quads,

lightly ripe and creme cerise l/s,

cherry blossom, jampacked and rich & ripe l/g.

i love everything! i seriously want to go back and get more stuff but i must exercise self-restraint


----------



## brownsuga lady (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm NC50 and the only thing I got when I went in was Tempting quad and Creme Cerise l/s. Ya'll got me wanting Kirsch now! I admit I was slightly intimidated by that and Bing. I swatched it on my hand but didn't attempt it on my lips. I might have to go back and pick that up.
I also want a backup of Creme Cerise too. Perfect nude!!


----------



## makeba (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I'm NC50 and the only thing I got when I went in was Tempting quad and Creme Cerise l/s. Ya'll got me wanting Kirsch now! I admit I was slightly intimidated by that and Bing. I swatched it on my hand but didn't attempt it on my lips. I might have to go back and pick that up.
I also want a backup of Creme Cerise too. Perfect nude!!_

 
girlfriend!! get Kirsch for real. its soo beautiful on any skintone! remember you can always use a brush to apply it to get it to your color choice or swab it on your top lip and then blend them together or blot with a tissue to create a stain. its soo sexy with currant lipliner! dont be afraid of that deep rich color cuz you can work it!!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm really not feeling this collection, BUT after looking at the Spiced Chocolate Quad on another site, and swatching it yesterday, I got it. Nanogold did it for me. Brash and Spiced Chocolate are colors that I have dupes for, but I just couldn't let Nanogold go.


----------



## makeba (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I'm really not feeling this collection, BUT after looking at the Spiced Chocolate Quad on another site, and swatching it yesterday, I got it. Nanogold did it for me. Brash and Spiced Chocolate are colors that I have dupes for, but I just couldn't let Nanogold go._

 
this is a wonderful quad and i know will look great on you! i was a bit turned off by nanogold but the other colors are sharp. maybe i was heavy on the nano so it didnt turn out so nice. did you get any of the lippies?


----------



## braidey (Aug 29, 2008)

I bought all of the l/g.  They are beautiful on dark skin   Jampacked is similar to Decorative lustreglass.



NW45/47


----------



## braidey (Aug 29, 2008)

Does plum de bois show up on dark skin?  Is it similar to lovecrush blush?


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes it shows up. It's very natural and NOTHING like Lovecrush. I have both and Plum du Bois is more brown and Lovecrush is burgundy. I love it because it's so natural and doesn't compete with the high drama of the trends it came out with. Check it out! I know alot of people were comparing it to X-Rocks. I don't see it. I personally didn't care for X-Rocks, but anyways yes, give it a try. I really like it!


----------



## lovely333 (Aug 29, 2008)

I need some help. I am on a budget and can get only one quad and one lipstick. I know it's a sad sad thing. But which one do you all like the most. I'm nc50 and I like the tempting and spiced quad. Hopefully I can get some more stuff in about a week.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_girlfriend!! get Kirsch for real. its soo beautiful on any skintone! remember you can always use a brush to apply it to get it to your color choice or swab it on your top lip and then blend them together or blot with a tissue to create a stain. its soo sexy with currant lipliner! dont be afraid of that deep rich color cuz you can work it!!!!_

 
I'm heading to MAC tomorrow to scoop it up. I'm really feeling the dark berry lips now!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_this is a wonderful quad and i know will look great on you! i was a bit turned off by nanogold but the other colors are sharp. maybe i was heavy on the nano so it didnt turn out so nice. did you get any of the lippies?_

 
Nah, no lippies for me. I have a serious problem as far as lippies are concerned; I'm actually embarrassed, because I have lipsticks and glosses LITERALLY bursting from my train case, and now I'm forced to buy another one. Most of them are virtually untouched, but I can't make myself give them away, either. I'm about to go B2Ming because a few of them just turned bad on me all at once, and I've resolved to get shadows instead of more lippies, LOL. Off topic: you look just like one of my cousins, except she's always in hijab.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_I bought all of the l/g.  They are beautiful on dark skin   Jampacked is similar to Decorative lustreglass.  NW45/47_

 
Yes, I tend to agree with you about this.  Been seeing others say that Jampacked looks just like Pop Mode, and I don't see that at all!  Pop Mode to me is much pinker, they are very different.


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 29, 2008)

This is my last haul of MAC stuff until Feb. Because I leaving town and moving to an area where there is no MAC store. So today I hauled big from the COC collection:

all three quads
Bing
Jampacked


----------



## brownsuga lady (Aug 31, 2008)

I used Back to Mac to get Kirsh and Bing (I also bought Currant l/l). I LOVE them! They are soooo pretty and I feel super sexy wearing them. Now i'm usually a nude or sheer peach or pink lip girl. I just tried on Bing for the first time and then I wiped it off (i'm at home not going anywhere...lol) and when I came back into the living room my husband was like "I like that lipstick". I still had some of the Bing stain on them. I know its great if my husband is commenting...he usually steers clear of makeup talk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh I also got a backup of Creme Cerise.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I used Back to Mac to get Kirsh and Bing (I also bought Currant l/l). I LOVE them! They are soooo pretty and I feel super sexy wearing them. Now i'm usually a nude or sheer peach or pink lip girl. I just tried on Bing for the first time and then I wiped it off (i'm at home not going anywhere...lol) and when I came back into the living room my husband was like "I like that lipstick". I still had some of the Bing stain on them. I know its great if my husband is commenting...he usually steers clear of makeup talk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh I also got a backup of Creme Cerise._

 
I think that my lips are too pigmented because Creme Cerise just looked like clear lipglass on me.


----------



## nazneen372 (Sep 1, 2008)

I am so excited about this collection coming out in the UK! (hope it's soon!)

I want to check out:

Spiced Chocolate quad
l/s/mattenes in Kirsch, So Scarlet and Creme Cerise and Bing

The glosses look gorgeous but I find lipglasses too sticky...


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Sep 2, 2008)

So I was trying to stay away like really trying AND Duping like crazy! but i had to just give in I bought the Spiced chocolate quad and I have been playing with it all night! I love it! I also bought Jampacked l/g. I wanted bing but i have a thing for the l/s in satin formula and I found a dupe for bing which is Media so I may hold off unless I reeeeally want that matte look (i do looove matte lips!)


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

So I've bought the spiced chocolate quad, the shadowy lady quad, creme cerise, liqueur, kirsch, so scarlet, cult of cherry and plan on getting jampacked and maybe rich and ripe.  I also picked up heritage rouge from overrich. Not to mention I've bought tons of other permanent items in the past 2 months.  I'm officially BROKE.  I've told myself no more MAC for the entire month.  But I do love this collection for WOC.  I think what I have will definitely carry me through the next few months.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I need some help. I am on a budget and can get only one quad and one lipstick. I know it's a sad sad thing. But which one do you all like the most. I'm nc50 and I like the tempting and spiced quad. Hopefully I can get some more stuff in about a week._

 
I like the spiced chocolate quad.  I didn't get the tempting quad because I'm not really a fan of green, but if you feel like you can work it then by all means give it a shot.  I just think I'd get more wear out of the spiced choc quad.


----------



## makeba (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I used Back to Mac to get Kirsh and Bing (I also bought Currant l/l). I LOVE them! They are soooo pretty and I feel super sexy wearing them. Now i'm usually a nude or sheer peach or pink lip girl. I just tried on Bing for the first time and then I wiped it off (i'm at home not going anywhere...lol) and when I came back into the living room my husband was like "I like that lipstick". I still had some of the Bing stain on them. I know its great if my husband is commenting...he usually steers clear of makeup talk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh I also got a backup of Creme Cerise._

 





i told you a bold lip would look good on you!!!!


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Sep 3, 2008)

So I wasn't going to buy anything...well I thought about the Spiced Chocolate Quad, but clearly once I read all of you all's comments...I am going to rack up. I just got hired as a freelancer for MAC, so my employee number hasn't came yet...which means no discount as of yet, but I feel like I NEED THESE ITEMS NOW!!!

We have our big event this Saturday, and I am so excited...I am going to combine the tempting and shadowly lady quad for a Brown, Green, and dark purple look...with a dark lip... I have never really worn a dark lip before...so I will post pics...

I have a question though, are all of you ladies going out and purchasing all this straight up or are you using a discount? Cuz you can shole go broke at the MAC counter...lol.

I'm a newbie by the way...

NC45/NC50


----------



## amber_j (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome ShugAvery2001 and FierceMrsButler!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CoC comes out tomorrow in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been revising my wishlist all week and can't wait to get my hands on everything. This may well be my favourite MAC collection of all time. Glad you're all enjoying your purchases!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 3, 2008)

Um, I only WISH I had a discount!  Girl, I've got to buy it straight up!  And since I only have a counter, I can only B2M for lipsticks so I did get So Scarlet that way.  Other than that, my pocket hurts with the sweetest pain, LOL!


----------



## makeba (Sep 3, 2008)

i wish i had a pro card or some sort of discount to purchase my mac goodies but i dont. i take it straight to the head and this collection hurt sooo goood!!! i have never spent this amount of money at one time before!
ladies dont forget the new Overrich Pigments becuz they are beautiful. i purchased mega rich and its sooo silky!
good luck fiercemrsbutler on your event coming up on Saturday and dont forget to post pics of yourself and your work if you can!!


----------



## amber_j (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you ladies for all your swatches, advice and thoughts. I bought my CoC goodies today and am so excited about going home to play with everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like makeba this is the most I've spent on a collection, but it's so worth it. The colours are extremely WOC-friendly and the whole CoC collection is so adaptable. You don't just have to wear Sharp on your lids and Bing on your lips. But it's a pretty fierce look!

I got:
Quads - Tempting, Spiced Chocolate (_so so so so beautiful!_)
Mattene - Kirsch (_made me want to kiss my reflection, lol_)
L/S - So Scarlet, Lightly Ripe, O (B2M)
L/G - Jampacked, Liqueur, Cherry Blossom

I had been worried So Scarlet would be too pink, but it's a delicious deep wine colour on me. This is the colour I'd hoped Dubonnet and Ramblas Red would show up as. I'm NC50 for reference.

The pinks aren't at all ashy or grey as I'd feared, but give your lips a sheer pretty sheen with a touch of pink. They'll help create a beautiful nude lip to balance out the stronger eye for the Fall look.

I highly recommend this collection to anyone who's still undecided. I'll post swatches in the CoC thread later in the week.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_





i told you a bold lip would look good on you!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much for the gentle nudge. I was so ready to pass these up.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Sep 7, 2008)

So I am back from my event and had NO TIME to take pics... It wasn't real packed, but everytime I tried to break free to grab my camera from the back...I was doin someone's makeup...

It was fun though...it was my 1st counter experience as a new freelance MUA, but it was fun...I wish I took pics... I'm going back up tomorrow to pick up my gratis, so maybe I will take pics then or something...who knows...

Where can I find pics of WOC with their makeup all done up???


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 7, 2008)

I bought the Spiced Chocolate quad, Cherry Blossom l/g, and from Overrich I got Copperbeam and Blonde's Gold.

I looooooove my quad. With the exception of the light color [color pay off is bad and it's chalky].


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm thinking that I need Kirsch in my life.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FierceMrsButler* 

 
_So I am back from my event and had NO TIME to take pics... It wasn't real packed, but everytime I tried to break free to grab my camera from the back...I was doin someone's makeup...

It was fun though...it was my 1st counter experience as a new freelance MUA, but it was fun...I wish I took pics... I'm going back up tomorrow to pick up my gratis, so maybe I will take pics then or something...who knows...

Where can I find pics of WOC with their makeup all done up???_

 
Check the FOTD section... I'd directly link you, but I'm a klutz and I have too many tabs open... I'm afrqaid I'll lose one


----------



## makeba (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I'm thinking that I need Kirsch in my life._

 
Yes you need some Kirsch in your life!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in fact, we all do becuz its a beautiful color that just says pure sex appeal. you can use a lip brush to get it to your liking and then blot your lips to create a stain. i have it and use it with Currant lipliner. Jampacked l/g over Kirsch really cranks it up a notch.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I bought the Spiced Chocolate quad, Cherry Blossom l/g, and from Overrich I got Copperbeam and Blonde's Gold._

 
Ooh... Blonde's Gold.  I love the look of this piggie against my skintone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I'm thinking that I need Kirsch in my life._

 
You do.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 8, 2008)

I did a little tut using it, if anyone's interested: http://specktra.net/f296/coc-neutral-look-woc-112832/


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_I bought all of the l/g. They are beautiful on dark skin *Jampacked is similar to Decorative lustreglass*.



NW45/47_

 

oh no don't say that.  I was interested to get jampacked after all the reccomendations.  but if its like decorative I might pass.  I never cared for that color......but come to think of it I've never tried it on......

anyway I was hoping that jampacked was a more sheer berry and not super pigmented.  Anyone know?


----------



## Scorpdva (Sep 12, 2008)

I went to a CoC event on sat in poughkeepsie ny and I got the shadowy lady quad, chockful mattene, and liqueur. I previously got CoC l/g and the spiced chocolate quad. The MUA did a really nice smoky eye and deep lip with chockful and it still looked appropriate for day.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I bought the Spiced Chocolate quad, Cherry Blossom l/g, and from Overrich I got Copperbeam and Blonde's Gold.

I looooooove my quad. With the exception of the light color [color pay off is bad and it's chalky]._

 

OMG I hate NANOGOLD!  It's a hot shimmery mess!  I did my eyes with the quad and used nanogold and it permeated all the other colors and made my eyes look terrible!  I had to take everything off and start again.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm already in a semi panic because I'm running low on creme cerise, liqueur and jampacked.  I need extras, but I'm still BROKE from everything I've already bought!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 13, 2008)

I think I may try to get my hands on a Creme Cerise because I've been wanting to get into the smoky eyes with a neutral lip thing but I can NEVER sort out a good lip color.

ETA: OH SHIT! I went to maccosmetics.com to order Kirsch and it's SOLD OUT!!! *cries*


----------



## d n d (Sep 14, 2008)

I really want liqueur lipglass but I am not sure they will still have it by the time I get paid.  What other color does it compare to?


----------



## neonbright (Sep 14, 2008)

I love Jampacked, I bought 4 more.


----------



## lucyh (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I bought the Spiced Chocolate quad, Cherry Blossom l/g, and from Overrich I got Copperbeam and Blonde's Gold.

I looooooove my quad. With the exception of the light color [color pay off is bad and it's chalky]._

 
Ooh I love love love Blonde's Gold! It's such a beautiful color...I think I'll have to go buy another one tomorrow


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 16, 2008)

I posted this in the Cult of Cherry Discussion but wanted to share it here too.  LOL  



Funny Story.


Yesterday me and my husband went to the mall and i stopped by the MAC counter to view the colors in person. I'd already ordered a few things without previewing it first so i wanted to check them out.

Anyway--I tried on all three mattene colors and after i tried each on I walked over to my husband (who was playing some dumb video game on his cell phone to keep him occupied) and asked him 

"Do you like this one?" 

each time he looked up and said "No" and then kept playing his game. LOL

So after i was done with the last one and he still said no I asked him-- "So if you had to pick--- what do you like about any of these colors?"

He looked up from playing his game and says "Nothing"

LOL. I laughed so hard. He was totally honest and didnt care. LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well. I still plan to try to pull off Kirsh and Chockful. I don't think I can handle Bing. But I ordered it already from MAC so i might try. 

Men are so funny.


----------



## makeba (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_OMG I hate NANOGOLD! It's a hot shimmery mess! I did my eyes with the quad and used nanogold and it permeated all the other colors and made my eyes look terrible! I had to take everything off and start again._

 
Oh my i thought i was the only one who hated nanogold!! i put this on last after my other shadows and was like, "get that mess off" and had to start over too. i thought maybe applying it to the inner eye would work and it still was awful. Oh my!!


----------



## carandru (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_Oh my i thought i was the only one who hated nanogold!! i put this on last after my other shadows and was like, "get that mess off" and had to start over too. i thought maybe applying it to the inner eye would work and it still was awful. Oh my!!_

 

Really?  I can't say that I hate nanogold lol. I did find it a little difficult to blend though.  I saw this tutorial on youtube that made me like nanogold even more lol.  Still can't say I love it and I probably won't use it too often. YouTube - M.A.C Cult of Cherry Tutorial - Spiced Chocolate Quad.

Also, what are some ways I can wear Russian red?  I bought it along with so scarlet, rapturous, COC l/g and jampacked.  I love everything else, but I feel like Russian Red is just too bright for my skin tone. It looks kind of orange-y to me too....  My hubby however loves it and begged me to leave it on when i asked him what he thought, lol. Seeing as I just started wearing lipstick a month ago, maybe I need time to adjust....  I really do want to rock a bright red lip look a la the Rhianna Disturbia video.


----------



## cultofcherrygal (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## cultofcherrygal (Sep 17, 2008)

I thought Nano gold was such a pretty color and could not wait to try it... But Its not what I expected...LOL but the other colors are great


----------



## lovely333 (Sep 17, 2008)

cultofcherrygal so glad to see you have finally joined us!!!


----------



## d n d (Sep 18, 2008)

I went and bought Liqueour lipglass.  It reminds me a lot of Viva Glam V lipglass.  It works great for a nude lip.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Really?  I can't say that I hate nanogold lol. I did find it a little difficult to blend though.  I saw this tutorial on youtube that made me like nanogold even more lol.  Still can't say I love it and I probably won't use it too often. YouTube - M.A.C Cult of Cherry Tutorial - Spiced Chocolate Quad.

Also, what are some ways I can wear Russian red?  I bought it along with so scarlet, rapturous, COC l/g and jampacked.  I love everything else, but I feel like Russian Red is just too bright for my skin tone. It looks kind of orange-y to me too....  My hubby however loves it and begged me to leave it on when i asked him what he thought, lol. Seeing as I just started wearing lipstick a month ago, maybe I need time to adjust....  I really do want to rock a bright red lip look a la the Rhianna Disturbia video._

 

I LOOOOVE her!  Isn't she the cutest!  She's the one who made me think that nanogold would be okay to use with the rest of the quad, but I'm sorry I still don't like it...  she made it look so easy though, didn't she?  

oh and check out one of her other tuts, she's got a video replicating the look Rhianna did in the disturbia video...


----------



## na_pink (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a COC event to go to next wednesday (yes i know it's late) , is it worth going to ?


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, I never got a chance to attend a CoC event, don't even know if they had one here.  But if you can go and score one of those APRONS, that alone would be worth it for me!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_I LOOOOVE her!  Isn't she the cutest!  She's the one who made me think that nanogold would be okay to use with the rest of the quad, but I'm sorry I still don't like it...  she made it look so easy though, didn't she?  

oh and check out one of her other tuts, she's got a video replicating the look Rhianna did in the disturbia video..._

 


I hated Nanogold until I saw her tutorial...... Now that's my everyday face and it's working for a sister you hear me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thank God for YouTube!


----------



## carandru (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_

I hated Nanogold until I saw her tutorial...... Now that's my everyday face and it's working for a sister you hear me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank God for YouTube!


_

 
I feel you.  I don't wear makeup everyday, so that look quickly became my go to going out look lol! It's so sexy yet appropriate for like... everything ha ha.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey ummm, what's so bad/hard about Nanogold? that's the only reason I bought the quad, LOL. I actually haven't used it with any of the other colors IN the quad ( go figure) but I had no problems with it so far. What's up y'all? Let me know!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Hey ummm, what's so bad/hard about Nanogold? that's the only reason I bought the quad, LOL. I actually haven't used it with any of the other colors IN the quad ( go figure) but I had no problems with it so far. What's up y'all? Let me know!_

 
I don't understand why Nanogold is getting so much hate either actually. I bought it when it was released with the N collection and it has been a staple ever since. I think it's just gorgeous and looks really pretty on my dark skin.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 20, 2008)

My CoC Haul:

Spiced Chocolate quad
Cherry Blossom l/g
Liquor l/g

Decided to skip Plum du Bois blush due to low funds.  I'm so sorry about that now.  I put on Mauvement and Liquor and all I could think was that a darker cheek color would just be perfect with it.  I'm off to find it tomorrow.  

BTW I wore Nanogold all over with Brash in the crease and it was okay.  I applied Nanogold with the 225 or 227 ??? brush - number rubbed off but it's the big fluffly shadow brush.


----------



## Prototype83 (Sep 20, 2008)

I got all three quads and the Kirsch mattene l/s.  I'm still on the fence about the Kirsch, but after seeing all of the raves posted here I decided to get it anyway.

BTW:  I had to learn to like the Nanogold too b/c I couldn't get it to work with the rest of the Spiced Chocolate quad...now I love it!  Very   pretty color on darker skin.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I don't understand why Nanogold is getting so much hate either actually. I bought it when it was released with the N collection and it has been a staple ever since. I think it's just gorgeous and looks really pretty on my dark skin._

 
I agree...I initially bought the quad just for Nanogold... I like it so far, really...even with the quad...


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm so sad that I missed this collection.  It looks sooooooo WOC-friendly.  I'm gonna try to dupe the Spiced Chocolate quad (since folks are selling it for $$$$) and search for some of the l/g.

Wish me luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA:  Any suggestions for Liqueur or Jampacked dupes?


----------



## cocodivatime (May 8, 2009)

i recently used the spiced chocolate quad and LOVE it. 

 I have yet to use my Cult of Cherry and Jampacked lipgass colors.  They are sooooo bold from the usual colors I wear.  

Has anyone been using these colors?  I am NC44


----------



## MAChostage (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_i recently used the spiced chocolate quad and LOVE it. 

 I have yet to use my Cult of Cherry and Jampacked lipgass colors.  They are sooooo bold from the usual colors I wear.  

Has anyone been using these colors?  I am NC44_

 
I use both of those lipglasses (NC-45ish)!  Cult of Cherry is one that I tend to wear only on occasion, as it is a *very* opaque, and showy kind of red l/g.  I'd bet they would be great on you, use 'em!


----------

